# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Ποτίστρα και ταίστρα απο γυαλί

## greenalex1996

Καλημερα, ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχουν ποτιστρες και ταιστρες απο μεταλο η γιαλι? γενικα οτιδιποτε αλλο εκτος πλαστικου?

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Απο οσο ξερω υπαρχουν οι ανοξειδωτες ταιστρες και ποτιστρες εσωτερικου ομως τυπου.Γιατι δεν προτιματε το πλαστικο και θελετε καποιο αλλο υλικο αντιμετωπισατε καποιο προβλημα

----------


## greenalex1996

μεχρι στιγμης δεν ειχα προβλημα... απλα οσο υπερβολικο και να ακουγετε, θελω οσο το λιγοτερο πλαστικο στο κλουβι.. δεν ειναι και το υγειεστερο υλικο το πλαστικο  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει το πλαστικο σαν υλικο.οι ανοξοιδωτες ταιστρες-ποτιστρες ειναι μια λυση αλλα το γυαλι πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ ριψοκυνδινο και δεν εχω ακουσει να πουλανε :Party0048:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Με τη σωστή καθαριότητα δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Γενικα το πλαστικο δεν ειναι υγιες υλικο καθως διαλυεται σιγα σιγα και ισχορει στο νερο γι αυτο καλο ειναι να αλλαζουμε ταιστρες, ποτιστρες ανα 2-3 μηνες.Και για τον ανθρωπο δεν ειναι καλο αν και στα εμφυαλομενα νερα χρησιμοποιουν πλαστικο μπουκαλι

----------


## mai_tai

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Αριστειδη-Και εγω καθε  χρονο αλλαζω απαραιτητα τις πλαστικες ταιστρες -ποτιστρες!Και μονο που τις βλεπει ο ηλιος....!Κανονικα θελουν κ τα ανοξειδωτα στους παπαγαλους...αλλα τα κραταω τον διπλασιο χρονο...λογω του οτι εχουν   5 πλασια τιμη..!

----------


## greenalex1996

> .οι ανοξοιδωτες ταιστρες-ποτιστρες ειναι μια λυση


μπορεις να βαλεις μια φοτο απο το νετ;

----------


## rafa

Εγω αυτη χρησιμοποιω για φαι και νερο.υπαρχουν απο 150-600ml

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

Καλησπέρα! εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε κεραμικά μπολ για τα παπαγαλάκια μας, συνήθως αυτά που προορίζονται για τρωκτικά! τα βάζουμε στον πάτο του κλουβιού σε σημείο που να μην κουτσουλιέται και τους αρέσει πολύ  :Happy:  υπάρχουν σε αρκετά σχέδια και χρώματα οπότε τα παίρνετε και ασορτί!

----------


## greenalex1996

> Εγω αυτη χρησιμοποιω για φαι και νερο.υπαρχουν απο 150-600ml
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


ραφα καλουτσικο ειναι.. απο πετσοπ το πηρες? ποσο κοστιζε? 

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Το πηρα ηλεκτρονικα η μια ταιστρα 150 ml 2,30 ευρω.εγω πηρα δυο και μαζι με τα μεταφορικα και την αντικαταβολη (σε νησι μενω) μου ηρθε 10 ευρω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι αλλα αμα ειναι σχετικα μεγαλο το σκευος το πουλι δεν μπορει να μπει μεσα και να βρωμισει.Επισης στρεσαρει τα πουλια αν τα σκευη ειναι μεσα και βαζουμε χερι.Παντως τα κεραμικα σκευη πιστευω ειναι τα καλυτερα ,ειχα χαμστερ και ποτε δεν γινοταν το νερο οπως στις πλαστικες ποτιστρες 

Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk

----------

